# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Travase a Baza

## ben-amar

En esta sección
europapress.es
Sábado, 15 de mayo 2010
Andalucía


CHG estudia el modo de mantener el trasvase a Baza tras la anulación del decreto que lo justificaba

GRANADA, 9 Mar. (EUROPA PRESS) -

   La Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG) estudia el modo de continuar con el trasvase del río Castril para abastecer a Baza (Granada) después de que el Tribunal Supremo (TS) haya ratificado la anulación del decreto que justificaba ésta y otras medidas para corregir los efectos de la sequía en las cuencas hidrográficas de los ríos Guadiana, Guadalquivir y Ebro.

   El Gobierno indicó hoy en un comunicado que el rechazo del TS al Real Decreto de Sequía de 2005 se apoya "en un aspecto formal", por lo que estudiará qué medidas pueden ser adoptadas para corregir este vacío legal y "dar continuidad" a las actuaciones desarrolladas hasta el momento "para garantizar el agua en las zonas de mayor riesgo en periodos de sequía".

   Entre estas medidas destaca la creación de una conducción para abastecer a Baza aguas abajo del embalse del Portillo, de modo que la población no sufra los efectos de sequías futuras.

   El Gobierno recuerda en este sentido que "los históricos pluviométricos demuestran que en la demarcación hidrográfica del Guadalquivir los periodos de sequía son cíclicos y los acontecimientos de las últimas lluvias no tienen un carácter permanente".

   Esta medida ha suscitado algunas críticas por parte de colectivos sociales y ecologistas como la Plataforma en Defensa del río Castril, que se opone a este trasvase por considerar que "es innecesario" y causará "graves daños" a los ecosistemas de la zona.

   Ha sido esta plataforma la que ha dado conocer la decisión de la Sala Tercera del Tribunal Supremo (TS) de ratificar la sentencia emitida el pasado 24 de noviembre por la que se declara nulo el Real Decreto de Sequía de 2005 y por ello ha instado a la Confederación a "actuar en consecuencia" y paralizar las obras del trasvase.

   También ha propuesto que se cree una figura de protección para el valle y el río de Castril, de modo que "sea patrimonio de todos y sirva como un elemento más de desarrollo sostenible a las comarcas de Baza y Huéscar".

   Además, ha solicitado que se abra una mesa de negociación en la que estén representadas todas las partes afectadas para buscar una alternativa para ceder agua a Baza sin perjudicar al entorno natural del río.

----------


## REEGE

Se habla por el pueblo que éste embalse jamás se debería haber construido, pués el río castril, ya no es el mismo, y el entorno es impresionante. Debemos estar a favor de los embalses, pero comprender sus efectos y rechazar los que ocasionan más inconvenientes que ventajas. Y yo personalmente estoy a favor de un río Castril sin obstáculos y sin que se vea afectado por la mano del hombre.

----------

